# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Skitouren 2010

## georg

Hallo,

hier der Skitourenthread für diesen Winter.  :Smile:  Jeder der was geht wo andere mitgehen können soll das hier reinschreiben.

DACHSTEIN: Mitte März 12-14.3 ist fix. Tour je nach Wetterlage.

----------


## Beauty

Ich gehe an einem der nächsten beiden Wochenenden von der Flattnitz auf den Wintertalernock. War am Samstag in der Gegend und es war perfekt und vor allem Lawinensicher.

Hängt vom Wetter bzw Warnstufe ab welches Wochenende es wird.

----------


## georg

Zwar sehr kurzfristig: Wenn jemand Lust diesen So+Mo eine Hochtour (irgendwo im Gletscherbereich) zu gehen, dann mach ma was. Hängt natürlich auch vom Wetter und Lawinensituation ab.

----------


## DH-Rooky

> 12-14.3


du machst mich fertig, ich hab am 15. Prüfung
Woch später geht ned?

----------


## georg

> Woch später geht ned?


 Schau ma mal. Der Termin ist schon fixiert, da gehen schon mehrere. edit: Aber da liegt eh der Schwerounkt auf Tour und Ausbildung nicht auf Abfahren.  Zusätzlich könnt sich was ausgehen. Hast nach der Prüfung auch unter der Woche Zeit?

----------


## DH-Rooky

> Hast nach der Prüfung auch unter der Woche Zeit?


theoretisch schon aber praktisch kommen da noch andere Termine dazu, die frühestens morgen fixiert werden

@ Schwerpunkt Tour: des wär ja ideal mit meine 146 breiten Latten  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Grundsätzliches Interesse ist da. Zusage dann aber eher kurzfristig. Am Dachstein macht ihr eure extremen Sachen, oder? Das ist mir zu heikel. Mag nu nix fahren, wo ich nicht stürzen darf. Und zu rass sollte der Aufstieg auch nicht sein.

----------


## DH-Rooky

meine ar***teuren Felle san heut kommen, wollt i nur einwerfen  :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

> Am Dachstein macht ihr eure extremen Sachen, oder? Das ist mir zu heikel. Mag nu nix fahren, wo ich nicht stürzen darf. Und zu rass sollte der Aufstieg auch nicht sein.


 Mein Termin (12-14.3) ist vom Aufstieg möglicherweise eher krass (Gipfel über Klettersteig also Sicherung selbst oder Seil, Pickel und Steigeisen hängt vom Wetter ab) aber von der Abfahrt eher harmlos. Max. Edelgries oder sowas.

----------


## maxthedude

also wenn wer eine "einsteiger" tour macht mit schwerpunkt auf abfahrt hätt ich auch interesse. bin ziemlich neu auf dem gebiet und würd gern mal ein paar einfache sachen machen. 
wenn die abfahrt noch so ist das ma ned ganz durchrunterfällt wenn ma stürzt und keine 10m drops drin sind wärs wohl optimal  :Wink:

----------


## DH-Rooky

> wenn die abfahrt noch so ist das ma ned ganz durchrunterfällt wenn ma stürzt und keine 10m drops drin sind wärs wohl optimal


und wo bleibt da der Spaß wenn ma gar ned draufgehn kann?  :Big Grin:

----------


## maxthedude

ja nimmt den ganzen a bissl an reiz - aber i will ma ja das ganze equipment ned nur für eine tour kauft habn  :Wink:

----------


## georg

Dann muß ma halt schaun, dass die Ausrüstung überlebt.  :Big Grin: 

Dieses Wochenende - Wie schauts aus meine Damen und Herren? Möglich wäre:

1) Nur am So in der Nähe von Wien (NÖ also zB Schneeberg/Rax/Unterberg/Sonnwendstein) oder
2) schon am Sa (nachm) abhauen zur Planneralm o.ä.  und am So eine Tour gehen oder
3) Sa nachm Anfahrt+So+Mo nach SBG/Tirol für ne richtige Hoch-/Gletschertour - soferne das Wetter paßt.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin: 

edit: Sa wird die Lawinengefahr allgemein noch zu hoch sein um etwas unternehmen zu können, ich kenn zwar auch Touren die bei 4 gehen, aber das muß ich nicht haben.

----------


## georg

> also wenn wer eine "einsteiger" tour macht mit schwerpunkt auf abfahrt


 Als Einsteigertour nahe bei Wien recht nett ist der Sonnwendstein, aber nicht über die alte Skipiste wie ihn alle derrennen, sondern über den Almsteig. Geht sich auch locker an einem halben Tag aus. Skitour Sonnwendstein über Almsteig Abfahrt dann über die alten Pisten, das müßte jetzt von der Schneelage gehen. Achtung, das sind ehemalige Pisten also die Lawinengefahr gilt wie bei Freigelände! Bei Zweifel oder Schneemangel Abfahrt über die Forstwege wie beschrieben.
Wer anno dazumal am Sonnwendstein Downhillen war kennt den Almsteig von der Abfahrt.  :Smile: 
Das ist halt eine richtige, gemütliche Einsteigertour ohne Aufstiegshilfe.

----------


## Beauty

Hmm die Skifahrer hier sind geographisch ziemlich verstreut oder ich bin zu weit weg. Naja ich gehe jedenfalls am Wochenende eine Tour auf der Flattnitz (ween wir das DH Rennen schon nicht mehr veranstalten dürfen). Wenn jemand in der Nähe ist einfach melden.

Wobei der Wintertaler wie oben beschrieben wird eher nix da Warnstufe drei bis vier dort ein absolutes Hindernis ist.

----------


## georg

Hm.. wir sind wirklich weit verstreut. Die hier am meisten schreiben sitzen in Salzburg, München, Wien, Klagenfurt, Innsbruck?.. also einen Hamburger oder sowas bräuchten wir noch.  :Wink:

----------


## maxthedude

> Als Einsteigertour nahe bei Wien recht nett ist der Sonnwendstein, aber nicht über die alte Skipiste wie ihn alle derrennen, sondern über den Almsteig. Geht sich auch locker an einem halben Tag aus. 
> Das ist halt eine richtige, gemütliche Einsteigertour ohne Aufstiegshilfe.


die tour schaut echt nett aus - würd ich sogar mir zutrauen. bin halt mit katana und duke unterwegs, vo dem her je gmiatlicher der aufstieg um so besser  :Wink:  

vom termin her - kommendes wochenende is bei mir bissl blöd - wie schauts so 27./28.2 oder 6./7.3 aus bei dir?

eventuell würd auch ein studienkollege von mir mit schneeschuhen und snowboard mitkommen - wenn das kein problem darstellt?

----------


## DH-Rooky

> eventuell würd auch ein studienkollege von mir mit schneeschuhen und snowboard mitkommen - wenn das kein problem darstellt?


wenn er sich a eigene Spur macht  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Da redt da richtige. Mit deine Latten brauchst auch a eigene Spur  :Big Grin:

----------


## DH-Rooky

jo i nimm dann de fertige Schneeschuhspur  :Twisted:

----------


## georg

> wenn das kein problem darstellt?


 Nö, das ist sogar recht geeignet dafür. Außer es haut jetzt plötzlich 2m runter, da wäre dann dort auch der Katana gerechtfertigt.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Kenn auch Leute die fahren nach der Arbeit von Wien noch raus am Sonnwendstein und machen das als Mondscheintour.

----------


## DH-Rooky

> Schau ma mal. Der Termin ist schon fixiert, da gehen schon mehrere. edit: Aber da liegt eh der Schwerounkt auf Tour und Ausbildung nicht auf Abfahren.  Zusätzlich könnt sich was ausgehen. Hast nach der Prüfung auch unter der Woche Zeit?


Also ich sag jetz mal ab 16.3. is unter der Woche prinzipiell kein Problem. An irgendeinem Tag in der Woche hab ich einen Termin aber da muß ich dann kurzfristig umdisponieren wenns wär.
Felle san da und Pieps is bestellt.
Terminvorschläge?  :Wink:

----------


## georg

5-7.3 Stubaier Alpen *
12-14.3 Stubaier Alpen (evtl. 11-14.3) *
19-21.3 Dachstein (aber mach ich vermutlich Kurs nur für den Verein)
26-28.3 Möglicherweise nur kleine Sachen wie Planneralm oder so - Könnte ich mir auch Dachstein vorstellen- noch keine Ahnung
1-5.4 (Ostern) Stubaier Alpen oder so *

*) freu mich wenn wer mit will - Unterkunft kurzfristig irgendeine Alpenvereinshütte (Amberger, Essener - Rostock o.ä.) möglichst weit oben die noch Platz hat. Touren: Hochtouren auf die umliegenden 3000er. Kondition für 1000Hm und Atem für die Höhe sollte da sein. LVS, Schaufel, Sonde, Klettergut sollte vorhanden sein, Pickel und Steigeisen sind ratsam wobei ich das Ziel habe da nicht zu viel einsetzen zu müssen.  :Wink:

----------


## DH-Rooky

Planneralm is ma bissal zu weit aber Dachstein wär i dabei wenn du was machst, wo ma keine Eiskletterausrüstung braucht  :Wink:

----------


## georg

> Planneralm is ma bissal zu weit aber Dachstein wär i dabei


 Planneralm <-> Dachstein 30min.  :Confused:  Aber mir is wurscht.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin: 



> wo ma keine Eiskletterausrüstung braucht


 Eisklettern nicht aber Überschreitung und/oder Klettersteig sind Steigeisen meist eine gute Idee. Da muß man weniger denken.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DH-Rooky

> Planneralm <-> Dachstein 30min.


ok hab dacht des is weiter




> Eisklettern nicht aber Überschreitung und/oder Klettersteig sind Steigeisen meist eine gute Idee


Hab i ned und a kein Gurt etc.
I bin eher so für gemütlich rauf und dann a gscheite Abfahrt  :Wink:

----------


## georg

> I bin eher so für gemütlich rauf und dann a gscheite Abfahrt


 Ich normalerweise auch, aber ich kann momentan nicht. Muß für meine Ausbildung noch ein paar Kampftouren nachweisen.  :Wink:

----------


## DH-Rooky

wir können zum Raufgehn ja die Ski tauschen, ich garantier dir dann bist abgekämpft oben  :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

:Lol:   :Big Grin:  Das gilt leider nicht.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Außerdem geh ich eh mit meinen Monstern.

----------


## DH-Rooky

sicher bin i mir ned aber ich denk doch mein Amplid mit der Duke is deutlich schwerer
wenn i ned so a sch*** Erkältung hätt würd i endlich mal die Felle probieren  :Frown: 

I kann übrigens keine Harscheisen verwenden, das solltest auch einplanen wenn i wo mitgeh  :Wink:

----------


## georg

> I kann übrigens keine Harscheisen verwenden, das solltest auch einplanen wenn i wo mitgeh


 Ich hab bis jetzt noch nie Harscheisen wirklich benötigt, wenn es auch sehr selten nett und einfacher gewesen wäre welche zu haben. Ich hab welche aber noch nie eingesetzt.

Eine downhillboard LVS Übung am Dachstein Wochenende entweder am Dachstein oder Obertauern oder Zauchensee oder ...? Wie schauts aus? Bei uns im Verein ist der Termin 19-21.3 Dachstein jetzt endgültig geflogen, dh. da hab ich Zeit. edit: Vorschlag: Gemütliches Skifahren, mit einer Bahn rauf, ein Stückerl gehen, LVS Übung und dann alles abfahren.

----------


## DH-Rooky

bin i dabei und jetz wart i gespannt wie wenige da jetz mitmachen wollen  :Wink:

----------


## noox

19-21. geht bei mir net.

----------


## georg

Paßt, damit ist das festgelegt. 20/21.3 mach ma ein downhill-board.com Skifahr- und -tourenwochenende.

Termin: Sa+So 20/21.3
Programm: Viel fahren, wenig gehen  :Wink:  und Lawinenübungen: LVS, Sondieren und Schaufeln.
Ort: Wird noch festgelegt. Ich schlage mal Dachstein, Obertauern oder Zauchensee vor.
Benötigtes Material: LVS, Skiausrüstung. Tourenbindung und Felle machen wir obligat oder gehen wir nur Sachen wo man auch Alpinski schultern könnte? Da würden sich ZB solche Klassiker wie in Obertauern  Kesselspitze und Seekareck zur Gnadenalm anbieten. Mit Fellen hat man halt mehr Möglichkeiten. Mir ist es egal ich hab alles mit.




> 19-21. geht bei mir net.


 Schade.  :Frown:

----------


## maxthedude

ich hätt grundsätzlich auch großes interesse gehabt da dabei zu sein - bin leider vo 19. - 21.3 risk and fun chillout in fieberbrunn. 

aber der nächste winter kommt bestimmt  :Wink:

----------


## DH-Rooky

Also bin i jetz quasi der einzige, der da Zeit hätt oder wie?

----------


## georg

Vom Board? Schaut so aus als wären wir die einzigen. Wär mir auch egal. Schau ma mal wer sonst noch mitkommt.

----------


## JackTheRipper

> Vom Board? Schaut so aus als wären wir die einzigen. Wär mir auch egal. Schau ma mal wer sonst noch mitkommt.


Leider hab ich da ja einiges an Terminen verpasst nachdem ich grad ein Monat in Wien war und dem Board zu wenig Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt hab  :Confused: 

Naja, jetzt bin ich ja noch wenigstens rechtzeitig für den nächsten Termin online gekommen  :Wink: 
20/21: Ich->Fix dabei!

Allerdings hat die Saison für mich noch gar nicht wirklich begonnen. Als Salzburger um die Zeit erst einmal Skifahren gewesen zu sein grenzt an Frechheit! Leider war der Winter zu Beginn zu mild und dann hat mir ein Kurs einen Strich durch meine Rechnung gemacht.
Trifft sich auch gut mit dem LVS Training, ich brauch dringend mal eine Auffrischung. Und meine neue Tourenausrüstung ist bis jetzt auch noch unerprobt. Trotzdem wären ein paar fette Abfahrten fast Pflicht. Sind welche geplant?
Und wie schauts mim Schnee am Dachstein aus? Weiß da jemand mehr als die Onlineberichte?

Cheers

----------


## georg

Sers!

Hmtja, ich bin leider auch nicht am aktuellsten Stand, weil alle meine Leute momentan außer Gefecht sind. Klar sollen möglichst viele fette Abfahrten hinein soll ja was hergeben das Wochenende. Dachstein "kenn" ich nur die üblichen Verdächtigen. Edelgrieß usw. Edelgrieß und Schwadrinn ist angeblich meistens Platten-Bruchharsch, selten angenehm.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Möglich wäre naütlich auch die Standardabfahrt nach Obertraun > 2000Hm
Oder wieder vorne die Fluderrinne. Muß man aber 6m Felswand runter, also ich würd mich abseilen was die anderen machen ist mir wurscht.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Aber für die Steilabfahrten wirds zu früh sein, und die Lawinensituation wird sich bis dahin kaum ändern und die ist eher besch..eiden.

Wie schauts denn bei dir aus mit Hochtouren - also 3000+, Gletscher und leichte Kraxeleien - im Stubaital oder ähnliches? Interesse?

----------


## georg

*Dachstein Info*

1.Dachstein-Skiüberquerung nach Obertraun, 1b. Überquerung nach Hallstatt
2. Abfahrt durchs Edelgrieß, 2a. Variante Burgstall - Talstation
3. Abfahrt übers Guttenberghaus in die Ramsau
5 Skiüberquerung nach Gröbming durch die Notgasse
6. Skiübergang und Abfahrt zu den Gosau-Seen -> Klettersteig ca. 2, Steigeisen sind dringend anzuraten
7. Skiübergang nach Filzmoos über die Windlegerscharte -> ca. 2, Steigeisen Steigeisen sind dringend anzuraten
8. Über den Stein ins Ausseeer Land -> länger als sehr lang

Steilabfahrten
S1 Trainingstour Kl. Gjaidstein
S2 Schwadring
S3 Fluderinne
S4 Gamsfeld
S5-S8 weiß ich nichts

----------


## noox

A Bekannter hat da a paar Videos zu Edelgrieß und Schwadring.

----------


## georg

> Edelgrieß und Schwadrinn ist angeblich meistens Platten-Bruchharsch, selten angenehm.


 Siehe Videos. Also da brauchts einen schönen Firn damits Spaß macht.

----------


## JackTheRipper

> Sers!
> 
> Hmtja, ich bin leider auch nicht am aktuellsten Stand, weil alle meine Leute momentan außer Gefecht sind. Klar sollen möglichst viele fette Abfahrten hinein soll ja was hergeben das Wochenende. Dachstein "kenn" ich nur die üblichen Verdächtigen. Edelgrieß usw. Edelgrieß und Schwadrinn ist angeblich meistens Platten-Bruchharsch, selten angenehm.  Möglich wäre naütlich auch die Standardabfahrt nach Obertraun > 2000Hm
> Oder wieder vorne die Fluderrinne. Muß man aber 6m Felswand runter, also ich würd mich abseilen was die anderen machen ist mir wurscht. 
> Aber für die Steilabfahrten wirds zu früh sein, und die Lawinensituation wird sich bis dahin kaum ändern und die ist eher besch..eiden.
> 
> Wie schauts denn bei dir aus mit Hochtouren - also 3000+, Gletscher und leichte Kraxeleien - im Stubaital oder ähnliches? Interesse?


mhm... mkay. naja, ich würd sagen wir müssen die verhältnisse am besagten we noch mal genauer checken, vielleicht ist die schneelage dann ja doch ausreichend sicher.

also hochtourentauglich bin ich eig. schon. bin schon öfters 4-5 tage in den bergen unterwegs gewesen (nur biwak und einmal bei sturmböen mit bis zu 150km/h spitze  :Wink:  ) kletterausrüstung, lawinenausrüstung alles vorhanden bis auf die steigeisen und pickel. das hab ich mir bis jetzt immer von meinem freund geliehen. müsst mal schaun ob er was entbehren könnte. gletscherausbildung hab ich beim heer gehabt, seit dem aber nicht mehr gegangen. ist aber sicher kein problem. kommt halt drauf an wann du gern was machen möchtest und wie die tour aussehen soll. ich hab momentan eigentlich "fast" immer zeit. auch unter der woche.

i need more input  :Wink:

----------


## georg

Das Wochenende ist Ambergerhütte in den Stubaier Alpen geplant. Anreise Freitag, Sa+So Touren und So Rückreise. Ohne Steigeisen aber mit Gletscher.

Nächstes Wochenende dann eben das Treffen. 


> naja, ich würd sagen wir müssen die verhältnisse am besagten we noch mal genauer checken, vielleicht ist die schneelage dann ja doch ausreichend sicher.


 Klar. Mach ma Dachstein? Sind damit alle glücklich? Da haben wir viele Möglichkeiten. Wenn wir für den Rookie Steigeisen auftreiben geht auch ne Überschreitung.  :Wink: 

Das Wochenende drauf dann wieder Hochtour, eventuell wieder Amberger je nach Auslastung, Schneelage und Wetter. Das geht dann bis in den April so.  :Wink:

----------


## JackTheRipper

@ambergerhütte: wie siehts aus mit übernachtung? draussen oder hütte? wenn hütte, was kostet der spaß? wer ist da noch alles dabei?

20.-21. ich bin schwer für dachstein. mal schaun was der rookie dazu sagt.

das we drauf gehts bei mir sicher nicht, das hab ich schon verplant.

lg

----------


## georg

> @ambergerhütte: wie siehts aus mit übernachtung? draussen oder hütte? wenn hütte, was kostet der spaß? wer ist da noch alles dabei?


Ich drinnen du draußen.  :Wink:   :Big Grin:  Draussen ist mir zu kompliziert mit Zelt und Expeditionspipapo.
www.ambergerhuette.at
Derzeit sind wir zu zweit.

----------


## georg

> Wenn wir für den Rookie Steigeisen auftreiben


 Ich hätt sogar noch welche muß schaun wie gut die auf Skischuhen halten.

----------


## JackTheRipper

> Ich drinnen du draußen.   Draussen ist mir zu kompliziert mit Zelt und Expeditionspipapo.
> www.ambergerhuette.at
> Derzeit sind wir zu zweit.


zelt und schlafsack, mehr brauchts eig.nicht  :Wink: 

preise sind ok, mich ärgerts jetzt nur dass ich genau diese saison meine alpenvereinskarte nicht verlängert hab  :Mad:  du wirst eine haben nehm ich an?
okay... ich lass mir das mal alles durch den kopf gehen, heut abend kann ich dir bescheid geben ob ja od. nein. 

eine frage noch, wie kommt ihr hin? wär da bei euch noch ein platz frei oder müsste ich selbst anreisen? wenn ihr von wien kommt müsst ihr ja eig. eh bei mir vorbei.

lg

----------


## DH-Rooky

Also Dachstein passt für mich.Wern das jetz 2 Tage oder einer?

----------


## JackTheRipper

> Also Dachstein passt für mich.
> Wern das jetz 2 Tage oder einer?


das würd mich auch interessieren...

----------


## georg

Also 20/21 sind bei mir 2 Tage.. wie ihr das zählt weiß ich nicht.  :Wink:  Wir können aber auch nur einen Tag machen wenn ihr wollt.  :Confused: 




> eine frage noch, wie kommt ihr hin? wär da bei euch noch ein platz frei oder müsste ich selbst anreisen? wenn ihr von wien kommt müsst ihr ja eig. eh bei mir vorbei.


 Einer geht sich noch aus. Wenn du noch einen mitnimmst müßtest selbst anreisen. Ich klaub den zweitn am Freitag um 8 in St. Plöden Bhf auf.

----------


## JackTheRipper

also vma können wir gern auch 2 tage am dachstein bleiben. ich richt mich da nach euch.

zwecks amberg: ich werd mal einen freund fragen ob er auch interesse hätte. ansonsten wär ich allein. wär super wenn du mich dann mitnehemen könntest (ich beteilige mich nat. am sprudel).

achja, fast hätt ichs vergessen: welche routen sind denn geplant?

momentan ist es ja ziemlich kalt und windig dort, seit ihr wetterunabhängig oder ist die sache noch gar nicht fix?

----------


## georg

Ganz wetterunabhängig nicht. Also wenn das Wetter noch verrückt spielt dann lassen wir es bleiben weil GPS Orientierungstraining und psychisches (white out) Belastungstraining am Gletscher brauch ich nicht unbedingt. Entschieden wird morgen. Dann organisier ich das Quartier (Lager in der Hütte). Angeblich sind sie frei, aber wenn das mehrere so wie wir machen dann kann es natülich auch sein, dass die Hütte belegt ist. Dann wird kurzfristig per Telefon umdisponiert. Sowas kann man zu der Jahreszeit nicht 100%ig durchplanen.
edit: Aber Wetter schaut ned sooo schlecht aus.

----------


## JackTheRipper

alles klar, also ich überleg mir das auch noch bis heut abend, aber ich tendier stark zu ja. wollte schon den ganzen winter was machen und bin nie dazu gekommen.

----------


## DH-Rooky

Also so wie mein Kontostand ausschaut würd ich mir a Übernachtung lieber sparen

----------


## georg

Jo macht auch nix. Dann bist du einen Tag dabei und ich bleib Sa+So. Dann mach in an dem Rookyfreien Tag eine Tour mit Gipfel usw. dann brauch ich für dich keine Steigeisen besorgen?
Lager mit HP kostet ~37,-  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DH-Rooky

Könn ma so machen, zu viel Höhenmeter schaff i glaub eh ned. Is scho zach mit de schweren Trümmer.
Wo trifft ma sich da dann und wann?

Und wenn i 37,- über hätt würd i ma a Sonde kaufen und ka Übernachtung. So selbstlos bin i  :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

_Ausrüstungsliste für den 20/21.3_

Ski mit Tourenbindung
Skitourenschuhe mit Profilgummisohle empfohlen aber nicht notwendig
Skistöcke
Felle (Spannklebefelle werden empfohlen)
LVS 457kHz - 2 Frequenzgeräte mit dem Ohrhorcherl bitte entsorgen
Lawinenschaufel
Lawinensonde
Helm empfehle ich grundsätzlich

_Bei Mitmachen von einer Überschreitung zusätzlich_
Tourenrucksack mit Ski- und Pickelbefestigungsmöglichkeit
Pickel
Steigeisen
Skitourenschuhe mit Profilgummisohle sind da obligatorisch
Klettergurt (muß über Kleidung passen)
Klettersteigsicherung
HMS Karabiner

@Rooky: Für dich nehm ich eine Sonde mit.

edit: Treffpunkt
Sa früh: Ich glaub die erste Bahn fährt um 7.50. Wollen wir die erwischen? Dann 7.30 Talstation Seilbahn.

nochn edit: Welcher Tag wird Rookytag?

----------


## DH-Rooky

Ich nehm an der Tag, an dem ich ned dabei bin is der anstrengendere also müssts selber wissen obs das lieber Sa oder So machts  :Wink: 

7:50 is ja mitten in da Nacht :O
I glaub da geh i gar ned erst pennen, des rentiert si eh ned :P




> @Rooky: Für dich nehm ich eine Sonde mit.


danke sonst hätt i a Zeltstangerl nehmen müssen  :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

Dann mach ma Sa Rookytag, dann könn ma uns auch später treffen. So wär ich dann vor Ort, dann bin ich möglichst früh oben oder übernachte gleich oben falls die Hütte was frei hat.
@Jack: Ok?

----------


## JackTheRipper

ja, soweit alles ok. ich muss halt für den 21. noch die steigeisen+pickel besorgen. das klär ich so schnell wie möglich. hab leider meinen kumpel noch nicht erreicht. aber sa passt mal so. wann treffen wir uns jetzt? ich würde auch sagen 7:30.

wegen kommenden we: also sofern es zwecks wetter was wird bin ich dabei. pickel und steigeisen brauch ich nicht hast du gesagt, oder?

ich ruf dich morgen mal an, dann können wir genaueres besprechen.

----------


## JackTheRipper

Genial wars :Cool:  :Mr. Yellow: 

Danke Georg und Jan für das super Wochenende!

Müssen wir unbedingt mal wiederholen (naja, nicht alles :Stick Out Tongue: )

Berg heil!

----------


## DH-Rooky

> naja, nicht alles


hats di aufd Goschn ghaut?  :Wink:

----------


## JackTheRipper

> hats di aufd Goschn ghaut?


so ähnlich :Wink:

----------


## georg

Aufghaut hats ihn öfters.  :Big Grin: 

War echt ein geniales Wochenende. Schau ma das ma das noch ein paar mal hinkriegen!
Ok, nicht alles. Und wenns sein muß, dann genau so wieder.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:   :Big Grin: 

PS: 1290 Photos.

edit: Beim letzten Bild dürft ihr raten was da los ist.  :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

Nächste Termine:

Sa, 20.3
Dachstein
Lawinengemäßes Verhalten; Notfall Lawine: LVS, Sondieren, Schaufeln; Evtl. Steilabfahrten nach Verhältnissen
Mitzunehmen: Skiausrüstung, LVS, Sonde, Schaufel

So, 21.3
Dachstein
Über Klettersteig zum Gipfel, Abfahrt über Gletscher und dann wieder Aufstieg. Nach Verhältnissen.
Mitzunehmen: Skitourenausrüstung, Steigeisen, Pickel, Klettersteigsicherung, Klettergurt, 2 Stk HMS, 2Stk 5mm Reepschnüre ca. 2m, Bandschlinge ca. 60cm (das übliche für Hochtouren)

PS: Helm ist immer eine gute Idee!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## JackTheRipper

> PS: Helm ist immer eine gute Idee!


 :Big Grin:  Jap!

----------


## maxthedude

> edit: Beim letzten Bild dürft ihr raten was da los ist.

 gletscherspalte?  :EEK!:

----------


## georg

Jo. Siehe Galerie.

Die Spalte war vollständig mit Schnee überdeckt und 10m tief.

----------


## georg

Infos über das Wochenende Dachstein ist im Thread "Steilbfahrten Dachstein" zu finden. -> https://www.downhill-board.com/showp...0&postcount=73

----------


## georg

Ich weiß noch nicht genau wo und wie aber dieses Wochenende 26-28.3 hab ich wieder Hochtouren geplant, also im Gletscherbereich. Wer Interesse hat bitte melden, als möglicher Ort ist wieder einmal die Ambergerhütte in der näheren Auswahl.

----------


## JackTheRipper

eventuell hat sich da jemand die gleiche spalte ausgesucht  :Wink:  

---> tirol.orf.at/stories/431152/

Quelle: www.orf.at

----------


## georg

:Stick Out Tongue: 

Gib nicht so an, unsere war nur 10m tief.  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## JackTheRipper

weil in solchen berichten noch nie übertrieben wurde, oder wie?  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## georg

:Stick Out Tongue:  Was im Fernsehen und im Internet steht stimmt immer!  :Big Grin:

----------


## skifreundin

Kann man demnächst wieder erwarten, dass ihr neue Touren anbietet???  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DH-Rooky

https://www.downhill-board.com/59817...010-11-dh.htmlHätt ma finden können  :Wink:

----------


## georg

Thread geschlossen. Termine für die Saison 2010/11 unter obenstehenden Link nachsehen.

----------

